# When IGF-1 becomes useless...



## BoatsN'Hoes (Feb 9, 2016)

I haven't used any IGF-1 in a couple of years and let me explain why. I have ran around 5 or so IGF-1 cycles and the first one was the only effective cycle at 80mcg. This cycle was massive for only 3 weeks and I gained like 12 pounds and felt great. But I'm assuming that my bodyweight is and has been too high for the IGF-1 to add anymore mass to it. Once I hit the 12lb gain, I haven't gone down in weight and it has been a couple years since then and all the cycles since then haven't worked. Now the last time I researched, 80mcg was the highest dose you could safely do, is that still the same? Peptides are useless on me now and the only thing they help with is fat loss and healing quicker. Anyone else feel the same way as me or experience this? Gear would be my only option if I wanted to gain muscle.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Feb 10, 2016)

Two pairs would solve all my problems.


----------

